# Gooten - Anybody have any experience with these guys?



## Flava4455 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi all,

I just started adding some products from Gooten but the fullfillment times are looking like 4 business days for a T-Shirt. Sometimes my usual supplier (Printful) takes that long also but wondering if anybody else has experience with Gooten and if it always takes 4 business days? Also says 7 for hoodies... 

Thanks!


----------



## webcat (Oct 24, 2015)

Flava4455 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just started adding some products from Gooten but the fullfillment times are looking like 4 business days for a T-Shirt. Sometimes my usual supplier (Printful) takes that long also but wondering if anybody else has experience with Gooten and if it always takes 4 business days? Also says 7 for hoodies...
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, have you tried printing on Black or dark shirts with Printful? How are you liking their quality? My whole reason for being on here right now at this moment, is I am looking for someone to "replace" printful because I've done about 10 Sample prints through them, and I'm not happy with the Quality of the print, the colors are dulled down big time. I'm looking for a DTG print co. that can keep my colors vibrant, any suggestions? Hey thanks


----------

